# Problem with picture post - topic



## 358pe68 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi, 

Does anyone else have problems with Colnago - Picture post thread ? For me, it doesn't open at all. No posts, no pictures.  

Using Firefox 3.6.3 at moment...

-pe-


----------



## PGAGNE (Jun 19, 2009)

Same thing for me


----------



## Vientomas (Jul 18, 2007)

Me too.

Chrome.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Get a real browser... 

I have no problems, Windows 7, IE8


----------



## sykkeldud (Apr 17, 2010)

its not working for me either. using firefox, opera or internet explorer 8


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

ATTENTION: MODERATOR. Same thing here. It's something that happened around a week ago. Yes, when I instant notification of a post and click on the link, the screen just stays white and blank. Also when I try to open the thread. It may be a site issue.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Can this be sorted out? Very frustrating mods .....


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Now I am on another computer, Windows Vista with IE 7

No problems at all....

you guys have something wrong in your PCs ( or Macs )


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think that many people have something wrong with their machines at the same time ..


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

No problem with Safari on a Mac but the page does open very slowly. Maybe some hi res pictures we're uploaded?


----------



## Jetwave (Jun 1, 2009)

Not working for me too.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

works fine for me....


----------



## sykkeldud (Apr 17, 2010)

It works on my iphone with safari, but not with opera mini. On my pc with win 7 it doesnt work with internet explorer, firefox or opera.. any mods around here? (The Colnago picture thread is why i joined this site


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

358pe68 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with Colnago - Picture post thread ? For me, it doesn't open at all. No posts, no pictures.
> 
> ...


I am having the same issue with a laptop running Windows XP and Internet Explorer 8.0 and another laptop running Windows 7 and IE 8.0.

Hopefully, they can get this fixed some time soon.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

No worky for me either. XP w/Explorer


----------



## merlinago (Jan 12, 2010)

windows 7/firefox 3.6.3 

hasnt worked for me for many days.


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

not working for me either with win xp and firefox or explorer.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

358pe68 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with Colnago - Picture post thread ? For me, it doesn't open at all. No posts, no pictures.
> 
> ...


It appears that 1,021 replies is the most allowed in a thread. The same thing has happened with a firearms thread in the PO forum. It is stuck at 1,021 replies. This really sucks.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Rats.... Took some pictures of my C40 today...


----------



## corsa.996 (Aug 4, 2008)

WOW! Awesome pics of an awesome bike!!! Just love those Colnago carbon cranks!!
I've never ridden a C40, but one day I will, I'm really starting to dig those lugged carbon frames .
Just out of interest, you obviously have a great camera, what type is it and what settings did you use?
Cheers.
Lee.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

corsa.996 said:


> WOW! Awesome pics of an awesome bike!!! Just love those Colnago carbon cranks!!
> I've never ridden a C40, but one day I will, I'm really starting to dig those lugged carbon frames .
> Just out of interest, you obviously have a great camera, what type is it and what settings did you use?
> Cheers.
> Lee.


Those are definitely some awesome pics. I'm betting he is a professional photographer and that the lighting has a lot more to do with the pics than the camera settings. I would even guess that some type of blue filter is being used on the lighting, and I am completely stumped as to how the bike is being held up.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Awesome bike and definitely some awesome pics.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

What an incredible bike! Lots of respect here.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

corsa.996 said:


> WOW! Awesome pics of an awesome bike!!! Just love those Colnago carbon cranks!!
> I've never ridden a C40, but one day I will, I'm really starting to dig those lugged carbon frames .
> Just out of interest, you obviously have a great camera, what type is it and what settings did you use?
> Cheers.
> Lee.


I used a Nikon D90 and a couple of umbrella'd SB-600's (lights)

If you really want to see the settings, they can be seen when you view the individual pictures on Flickr - https://www.flickr.com/photos/t-miller/ Like someone else pointed out, the camera settings don't actually matter that much.. The lights make more difference (and post-processing). 

Now is a great time to get a C40... You can find good deals on used bikes. I bought that bike last summer from a guy who built it new and barely rode it, at an extremely better value than buying anything new. 

Fabrosman - the bike was held up with a wooden dowel under the left pedal. I photoshopped it out of the pictures. I didn't take it out of this picture of another bike -


----------



## Leonard (Mar 5, 2010)

*Difference noted when 'logged' on*

All,

I'm a Firefox 3.6.3 user. When I'm logged into the site I see no pictures but when I'm simply browsing as a 'guest' I see some of the pictures. Don't think it's a browser issue. Noticed the same behavior with IE8.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Just a modest old bike, but I enjoy it.

More pictures at this link. Yeah.. my photography sux.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=209968


----------



## sykkeldud (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome bike Infini!
Leonard, thanks for the tip! I logged out and the thread works as a guest! too bad you need to be logged in to see most of the pictures.. oh the ironi.


----------

